# Furry Weekend Atlanta Artist's Alley



## TheClawedHuman (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll be going to Furry Weekend Atlanta this year, my first con. I'm hoping to sell in the Artist's Alley, and I was wondering if I can reasonably expect to get a table? Do I have to be there first thing in the morning to get one? If I come in mid-day, is there any chance of getting one? And if so, what is the wait process for getting one? Do you wait in line? Do they call you when a table becomes available? Something else? Sorry if these are dumb questions, I've just never done this before and I'm a little confused. Thanks for any help!


----------



## RailRide (Mar 1, 2018)

I wouldn't worry. Unless something drastic changes, FWA's Artist Alley is bigger than some conventions' dealer rooms. In addition, it stays open past midnight (3am each day except Sunday when it closes at 5). I can say from experience, getting a table there isn't difficult. I plan to be there every day of the con 

---PCJ


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 1, 2018)

Most of the ones Ive experienced you line up each morning, usually they tell you the sign up time. About a half hour time frame. They pick out of who signed up. Have to be present to claim it, if you leave they might give it to someone else. I am not sure is FWA has a different system of choosing people.


----------



## RailRide (Mar 1, 2018)

FWA is first-come first-served. There are just that many tables--more than possibly any other hotel-based con's dealer room. Only Anthrocon's AA is larger (and not by a whole lot)

---PCJ


----------

